
Show HN: #AlphanumericShellcoding, alphanumeric shellcodes on RISC-V [DEFCON'27] - honestcurious
https://github.com/RischardV/riscv-alphanumeric-shellcoding
======
NieDzejkob
It's a shame that

> Our academic paper gives a lot of details about design choices. We encourage
> you to read it if you want to understand how the code works.

yet

> Link to paper to be published soon.

~~~
gajaloyan
GitHub has been updated with the paper.

